

Run Zotonic sites on Heroku - cstar
https://github.com/cstar/heroku-buildpack-zotonic

======
sync
In case you were wondering what Zotonic is like me: <http://zotonic.com/>

An Erlang Web Framework.

~~~
cstar
It's a CMS more than a framework. And yes, erlang!

------
vsbl
Is it possible to use Zotonic+Solr on a free Heroku instance? I've tried Yesod
on Heroku before, but search (Sphinx) was not included in the free instances.

~~~
cstar
I haven't tried. In any case you'd need to host Solr elsewhere because the
filesystem is cleaned at each deploy, along with your indexes.

------
ppxppx
Very cool

